# Surf CO T's and Hoodies are in!



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi all Buzzards, sorry for the plug. I just came out with some super cool Surf CO T's and hoodies. 

Check em out here: 

T Shirt: http://www.coloradokayak.com/Surf-Colorado-Classic-T-Shirt?sc=2&category=954 

Hoodie: http://www.coloradokayak.com/Surf-Colorado-Classic-Hoody?sc=2&category=954

Thanks, 

Chris.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice Hoilday gift idea. I just got mine. It is cool and warm too.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

New software for your website? Looks nice.


----------

